# MK4 18x8 and 18x9, what tire size should I run?



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

mk4 jetta, wheels are 18x8 and 18x9 and will be running airbags.


----------



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)

205/40/18 and 215/40/18. It all depends on the et.


----------



## ohSoEuro1.8t (Jul 1, 2003)

i run 215/35 and 225/35 looks sick


----------

